

The Flexible Fuel Answer to OPEC | By "Turning Oil into Salt" author - WSJ - joelhaus
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=news&cd=1&ved=0CCIQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052748703806304576243010385191274.html%3Fmod%3Dgooglenews_wsj&ei=UM-cTeWPK4WO0QHg9MCpAg&usg=AFQjCNH0A2HCRtUGoefr08eI1DtaFyHcSw&sig2=wyIpvzwtWnhPKTYJHPV5OQ

======
mark-r
The link ends up at a paywall. Sorry, can't be bothered.

